# The rash



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok its my fourth week on lamictal,up to 150mg next week.should i still be affraid of getting the rash :?:


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

someone on the crazymeds forum got the rash, and still kept taking the lamictal for 2 weeks after that (kinda dumb if you ask me); eventually she stopped and the rash went away....so, even if you do still get it, it's nothing to be scared of, the rash fear is a bit exaggerated.

is it helping you yet?


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

My psychiatrist said that if you get the rash and keep taking Lamictal you may die. So if you get a rash, I would quit and go to the ER to to get checked out. Apparently the rash is also accompanied by flu like symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

yeah i heard that its not deadly and should go away if i stop THX

O S*(^*( i got the frickin flu :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

> someone on the crazymeds forum got the rash, and still kept taking the lamictal for 2 weeks after that (kinda dumb if you ask me); eventually she stopped and the rash went away....so, even if you do still get it, it's nothing to be scared of, the rash fear is a bit exaggerated.
> 
> is it helping you yet?


not sureee it does help with depression and depr like symtoms( i also take effexor) ill keep taking it till i reach the target dose


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

If you have one of those starter sample packs, you should only be taking 100mg in your fifth week. I'm on Lamictal, too, and am in my fifth week, but I will admit that I cheated and went up to 100mg in my 4th week.

My doctor says after week 5 at 100mg, if you don't get the rash, you can immediately jump to 200mg. I don't know about that so I will probably do a week at 150mg before moving up to 200mg. Chances are, if you don't get it in the first few weeks, you're probably not going to get it. I wouldn't worry anymore.

Some people go up to 600mg on Lamictal!!! That's 24 times the starting dose. The precautionary effects are there for a reason. I think the drug companies are pretty confident in their dosage reccommendations, or otherwise...


----------

